# Yay! Qualified for Crufts!



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Yesterday was The Papillon Club's Championship Show. Last year the same show was our very first one.

Just out of Junior at 18 months we went into Yearling, along with Dexter's brother. 

There were 10 entered, 8 present.

We came second and Dexter's brother came third! Yay!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Kicksforkills said:


> Yesterday was The Papillon Club's Championship Show. Last year the same show was our very first one.
> 
> Just out of Junior at 18 months we went into Yearling, along with Dexter's brother.
> 
> ...


Fantastic great result  We only have two Crufts qualiers this year so only small chance of qualifying Cian this year .


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Meezey said:


> Fantastic great result  We only have two Crufts qualiers this year so only small chance of qualifying Cian this year .


Blimey! Good luck


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Kicksforkills said:


> Yesterday was The Papillon Club's Championship Show. Last year the same show was our very first one.
> 
> Just out of Junior at 18 months we went into Yearling, along with Dexter's brother.
> 
> ...


Well done.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Kicksforkills said:


> Blimey! Good luck


We will need it lol a lot if shows up North are Irish Kennel Club shows and only one of them is a Crufts Qualifier, it was Junior Dog and Bitch and Green Star Dog and bitch, he was still a puppy! We have two KC shows up here to qualify him, as we don't/won't travel to England just to show. Although might do Driffield again!


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Very well done x


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks all.

Will have to wait until Southern Counties to buy my qualification rosette as they don't have them at club shows obviously


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Well done!!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks Trish and Dober


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Well done! :thumbsup:

We've still got Xia and Leon to qualify - Tarot qualified by winning his class at Crufts this year and Quinny, Evie and Gracee have all got their stud book numbers so are qualified anyway.

It's harder for us to get the stud book numbers this year 'cos border collies have gone from band 5 to band 4 - which means we need a 1st in limit instead of 1st, 2nd or 3rd


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Spellweaver said:


> Well done! :thumbsup:
> 
> We've still got Xia and Leon to qualify - Tarot qualified by winning his class at Crufts this year and Quinny, Evie and Gracee have all got their stud book numbers so are qualified anyway.
> 
> It's harder for us to get the stud book numbers this year 'cos border collies have gone from band 5 to band 4 - which means we need a 1st in limit instead of 1st, 2nd or 3rd


Thank you, good luck and welcome to Band D -enjoy your stay


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Here he is after his class;


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

he's lovely well done


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you Chloe


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Brilliant, well done both of you!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## AnnabelC (Mar 1, 2013)

Well done - it's a fantastic feeling, isn't it!

I qualified my dog for Crufts at my first show... long story ... it was a really bizarre feeling as I knew next to nothing about showing. But it's a wonderful atmosphere there. We've now been three years in a row - it does get easier, but you never get less proud of having made it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks Annabel and well done.

We were showing and on the breed stand this year at Crufts


----------



## AnnabelC (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you!

I do the breed stand too. We qualified again for next year at this year's Crfuts... (crazy, huh?) and will likely be back on the breed stand again, so maybe we can meet up and swap stories.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

AnnabelC said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I do the breed stand too. We qualified again for next year at this year's Crfuts... (crazy, huh?) and will likely be back on the breed stand again, so maybe we can meet up and swap stories.


Sure, we can only go up one day so will probably be toy day if we do the stand again


----------



## AnnabelC (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, I only do the stand on the day I'm not in the ring... so I'll see what I can negotiate.


----------

